# Poo-picking - I've  found a tool that makes it easy!



## Django Pony (22 May 2011)

Hiya,
I recently invested in these:










(fork and handle) for poo-picking the field, and they are AWESOME 
I use it to replace the "fork" that came with the scoop: 
	
	
		
		
	


	




They make really light work of what is, lets face it, a laborious task (especially in long grass )

What do you use to poo pick?

Disclaimer! I am in no way advertising this product, just wanted to share the love about how good I have found it to be!


----------



## WoopsiiD (22 May 2011)

I just take a dirty rotten springer with me lol!


----------



## 9tails (22 May 2011)

I bought one of these three years ago and borrow a Haemmerlin barrow.  Sadly it doesn't keep me as fit as before because it's just too easy now!


----------



## katherine1975 (22 May 2011)

I have a fork just the same as yours, it came with a big scoop from Mole Avon and is great. I will never go back to using the old poo pickers!


----------



## sherbet (22 May 2011)

Sorry you are all wrong the best tool is a 15 year old earning her pony's livery!


----------



## Django Pony (22 May 2011)

sherbet said:



			Sorry you are all wrong the best tool is a 15 year old earning her pony's livery!
		
Click to expand...

LMAO  Why didn't I think of that?! I've been going wrong all these years! lol


----------



## AprilBlossom (22 May 2011)

Or a quad bike plus trailer. Guaranteed to make even your most townie friends enthusiastic about picking up s**t!


----------



## Holly Hocks (22 May 2011)

I find a shavings fork works by far better than anything else - it's effortless and I can fill a barrow in half the time and the long handle means that it doesn't knacker my back!


----------



## monkeybum13 (22 May 2011)

The best tool has to be a Labrador


----------



## WoopsiiD (22 May 2011)

JustJasper said:



			LMAO  Why didn't I think of that?! I've been going wrong all these years! lol
		
Click to expand...

I have a rising 8 year old I'll happily loan out or LWVTB?


----------



## katherine1975 (22 May 2011)

Here is a pic of the one I have http://www.giddyupponies.co.uk/viewproduct.php?item=YARD0015


----------



## Django Pony (22 May 2011)

Holly Hocks said:



			I find a shavings fork works by far better than anything else - it's effortless and I can fill a barrow in half the time and the long handle means that it doesn't knacker my back!
		
Click to expand...

I hate using a shavings fork, I find it really unwieldy, it's a nightmare in long grass and it leaves bits of poop behind  Each to their own though


----------



## Hoofprints in the Snow (22 May 2011)

Where can I get one?


----------



## Boxers (22 May 2011)

I use a small hand garden fork - plastic and about 50p from Wilkinsons.  Also use a trug bucket on it's side to scrape the poop into and then tip into a barrow.


----------



## caitlineloise (22 May 2011)

lost said:



			Where can I get one?
		
Click to expand...

This! 

Friggin hate poo picking!  Anything to make it easier!!


----------



## miss_bird (22 May 2011)

I have my mum, autie and uncle ( i call in my care in the community service) they come up every day monday to friday and they love doing it which is great.
At weekends i have a friend do it so have to say my tools are the cheapest and best.


----------



## Django Pony (22 May 2011)

lost said:



			Where can I get one?
		
Click to expand...

If you search for "Wolf Garten Small Sweep" you should find it. They do different sized handles so you can choose one to suit you.


----------



## MrVelvet (22 May 2011)

@justjasper.. this is in no way related to your post but i had to comment on your picture of the hamster in a mug!!!!! i can honestly say its one of the cutest things iv ever seen haha


----------



## Django Pony (22 May 2011)

MrVelvet said:



			@justjasper.. this is in no way related to your post but i had to comment on your picture of the hamster in a mug!!!!! i can honestly say its one of the cutest things iv ever seen haha 

Click to expand...

Aw, thanks  That was Mayhem (Hemmy for short), he had to be PTS in December last year  He was a fully awesome hamster!


----------



## SpruceRI (22 May 2011)

I've got one similar to that OP.  Metal pronged with a wooden handle.  £3 from a garden shop at my local county show.  So much easier than the aerial-like thing that comes with the scoop.

I've tried my shavings fork too, but agree with OP that's it's impossible in long grass.


----------



## touchstone (22 May 2011)

I can't get away with poo picking tools at all, an old water bucket and a pair of marigolds and I get the job done much faster!


----------



## lialls (22 May 2011)

I always get blisters from using the old pooper scooper fork thing  , just wondering if i invested in a new style one shown in OP if i'd still get blisters? Any experence?


----------



## Paint Me Proud (22 May 2011)

I saw these being advertised at Your Horse Live last year - the man was demonstrating it with potatoes instead of poop! Looked good but i dont seem to have any problems using the fork that comes with the bucket tbh.


----------



## Django Pony (22 May 2011)

lialls said:



			I always get blisters from using the old pooper scooper fork thing  , just wondering if i invested in a new style one shown in OP if i'd still get blisters? Any experence?
		
Click to expand...

Not a blister in sight!  It's one of the reasons I bought one - the scoop thing that came with it always gave me blisters


----------



## moana (22 May 2011)

My Partner does a fabulous job, starts himself, and is free. Best thing ever for poo picking


----------



## diet2ride (22 May 2011)

I,ve got the speedskip... Love it. I use it too muck out and poo picking. NAS likes to bury his droppings


----------



## Echo Bravo (22 May 2011)

Sherbet. Do you rent her out and how much per week


----------



## 3Beasties (22 May 2011)

katherine1975 said:



			Here is a pic of the one I have http://www.giddyupponies.co.uk/viewproduct.php?item=YARD0015

Click to expand...

That's what I use for skipping out a shavings bed, they are far better and easier to use then the 'original forks' that you can still get, plus the scoop bit is bigger so you don't have to empty it as often!


----------



## Jesstickle (22 May 2011)

I have that fork too and I use it with my speed skip. The fork the speedskip came with is a smiliar design but not meaty enough for using in long grass. I got my fork like the OPs from Notcutts if it helps


----------



## charmeroo (22 May 2011)

http://www.wolf-garten.co.uk/index.php?id=998&tx_sytproductdb_pi14[showUid]=23&cHash=10315c467c

This is the kiddy!!  It's a wider plastic rake which I've used for years now and can really recommend!  It helps me do 10+ fields per day (on a bad day that is!!).

Should have said - it's the leaf rake at the bottom of the page!!


----------



## Enfys (22 May 2011)

charmeroo said:



			[ It helps me do 10+ fields per day (on a bad day that is!!).

QUOTE]

Dear God! You do *ten* fields!? Do you have time to do anything else at all?

I don't pick at all, if I spent that long moving slowly around a field the mosquitos would think all their Birthdays had come at once and would suck me dry, besides I have other things to do as well and just don't have time...quad and harrow for me I'm afraid.

If I ever did pick up it would be the old latex gloves, flick into a muck bucket job and bung into the trailer.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Ottinmeg (22 May 2011)

Here's mine


----------



## Megibo (22 May 2011)

Ottinmeg said:



			Here's mine






Click to expand...

hmm maybe he should stop going to grandmas on the weekend....


----------



## Chavhorse (23 May 2011)

Shavings fork for me and a pair of heavy duty rubber gloves and a bucket for the stuff they hide in the long grass.


----------



## 1stclassalan (23 May 2011)

For my twopennyworth - use two ordinary plastic lawn rakes - you can with practise place the handles under your arms so that the heads are extensions of your hands - the big benefit is that using them this way you don't have to bend down! Great for oldies.

Mind you I do prefer sitting on a tractor with a vacuum gadget behind.


----------



## skowt (17 January 2014)

the image of your poo-picking tool has disappeared - can you tell me what it is?


----------



## skowt (17 January 2014)

please let me have the supplier - your photos have been deleted


----------



## Lambkins (17 January 2014)

I love speediskips !! Fab for poo picking


----------



## Megibo (17 January 2014)

Aside from little brother that Ottinmeg posted  

Long handled grass rake from Wyevale garden centres-AMAZING


----------



## Tronk (17 January 2014)

I must be in the dark ages because I use a big lightweight aluminium grain shovel...and my right foot! I've never understood the attraction of poo-pickers - they look really heavy and unwieldy?


----------



## Spot_On (17 January 2014)

moana said:



			My Partner does a fabulous job, starts himself, and is free. Best thing ever for poo picking

Click to expand...

That is about the only job my OH insists on doing. He tells me I am too slow, and off he goes!


----------



## piglet99 (17 January 2014)

i'd actually rather poo-pick than clip tho... I HATE c;lipping!
The images wouldn;t download for me, so couldn't see what it was?


----------



## Django Pony (18 January 2014)

I don't have the photos any more I'm afraid, but here is a link to the fork part:
http://www.wolfgarten-tools.co.uk/m...kery-tool-heads/multi-change-small-sweep-11cm

And the handle part:
http://www.wolfgarten-tools.co.uk/multi-change-tools/handles/multi-change-small-handle


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (18 January 2014)

I find Marigolds and a bucket make the most through job and just as quick as any tool.


----------

